# الي عباقرة المنتدي



## احمد عثمان 59 (28 مارس 2016)

شغل بالي سؤال كيفية فصل الماء عن الطين بدون استخدام حراره للتسخين ؟
هل اجد فكره لدي عباقرة النتدي


----------



## مجاهد توتى (28 مارس 2016)

يمكنك اضافة الشب (كبريتات الالمونيوم ) والذي بدوره يقوم بعملية فصل الطين والشوائب من الماء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 مارس 2016)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> يمكنك اضافة الشب (كبريتات الالمونيوم ) والذي بدوره يقوم بعملية فصل الطين والشوائب من الماء .


الاخ الفاضل / مجاهد اشكر سيادتك علي الرد و لكن الفكره هي المطلوب غسيل الطين و تصفيته ثم عزل الماء منه لرجوع الطين للحاله الصلبه الجافه بطريقه سهله و غير مكلفه لذا اريد البعد عن التسخين او قوة الطرد المركزيه 
و اكرر شكري لسيادتك و لكل من يساعدني بفكره


----------



## مجاهد توتى (31 مارس 2016)

يمكنك استخدام نظام الفاكم vacum ويمكنك اخذ الفكرة من معامل التربة لكليات الزراعة .


----------



## مجاهد توتى (31 مارس 2016)

اذا وجدت في هذه الطريقة تكلفة اليك طريقة الجاذبية الارضية ولكنها تاخذ زمن طويل وذلك بوضع الطين علي فلتر قماشي وترك الماء ينفصل عن طريق الجاذبية الارضية .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أبريل 2016)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> اذا وجدت في هذه الطريقة تكلفة اليك طريقة الجاذبية الارضية ولكنها تاخذ زمن طويل وذلك بوضع الطين علي فلتر قماشي وترك الماء ينفصل عن طريق الجاذبية الارضية .


الف شكر باشمهندس و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engahmedgad (30 أبريل 2016)

السيد الفاضل احمد عثمان 59 ارجو من حضرتك ارسال تليفونك و ايميلك للاهمية القصوى بخصوص مادة ال اس اس و التى اكس و ذلك على الخاص بى لانى عضو جديد و لا استطيع ارسال لك رسالة


----------

